
Want a job? BYOD or Buh-bye. - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/consumerization/want-a-job-byod-or-buh-bye/113
======
blakdawg
I don't think this will become widespread. As an employer, I don't want to
have to support a variety of hardware/software/OS combinations which might be
provided by employees; I don't want to depend on employees to maintain their
equipment appropriately; and I don't want to create a circumstance where my
data is sitting on hardware I don't own, especially if the owner is someone
I've just fired or who's just been hired by a competitor.

The cost of a computer or a cellphone is tiny next to the cost of an employee
- I really don't see much win in this idea for anything but tiny companies or
a few isolated examples.

------
kls
I am actually fine with this requirement so long as it is not dictated to me
what I use. It would actually be liberating to use my own equipment for some
jobs over using a corporate desktop. Especially considering I favor UNIX based
systems. I think most in the industry already own a personal laptop and
smartphone. I think it is economical of a company to leverage that reality.
With the reservation mentioned above, if I supply it then it is mine and I
decide which environment that I use.

